# First P99



## Shoeman (Mar 14, 2007)

I own a P22 and love it. Iv'e heard some complaints about this gun, however Iv'e never had one problem of any sort and have shot a real mixed bag of ammo trying this gun out. So when I heard about the Walther P99 I started looking for one but I couldn't find one here in Northern Illinois to look at so I took a leap of faith and bought one over the Internet and after that deal I can safely say I'll never do that again. I was told the gun came with two clips before I bought this gun and was my choice 10rd or high cap...When it finally showed up there was only one 10rd clip...When I called to question the dealer, he said Walther now only sends one 10rd clip...Is he pulling my leg or is this true? Should I contact Walther about this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RedDobe (Feb 20, 2007)

I know here in Michigan I just bought my p99 a couple weeks ago and there were 2 hicaps and 2 additonal back straps plus 3 diff sizes front sights and a couple other things.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

If you live in a 10rd capacity state, you can only get the pistol with 10rd mags. In every other state the P99 comes with 15rd 9mm or 12rd 40SW mags. Regardless, your pistol should have came with two magazines, two extra backstraps, three front sights, a cleaning rod, a front sight allen wrench, the manual, original test target, and warrenty information.

The dealer is feeding you a line of ballocks.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Was it "new" or "used"?


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> Was it "new" or "used"?


Good point, my discription is only for a new P99.


----------



## Shoeman (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes, gun is new. I can have high caps where I am at.... It did come with all of the other items JEnglish mentioned, I quess my question didn't read well...My question was just about the clips or lack there of...The guy I delt with is just a long wiskered, cheese steeling RAT....Thanks for the info!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

WAWAP77000FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77003FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP77010FC WAL P99AS 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77013FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77014FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" MIL BL 2-15RD 
WAWAP77022FC WAL P99QA 9MM 4" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78000FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78003FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78011FC WAL P99AS 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78013FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78014FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" MIL BL 2-12RD 
WAWAP78022FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" BL 2-10RD 
WAWAP78053FC WAL P99QA 40S&W 4.125" TAN 2-12RD 

compare the #'s on your box to this chart...... this will answer you quickly what kind of mags should be in your box... also as you can see there should be 2 mags included......
I would call S&W (Waltheramerica) and make a complaint about the dealer... well after you call the dealer and call Bullshit and see if he is willing to fix the issue after you tell him what you are going to do if he is not giving you what belongs to the NIB P99


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Uncut.


----------

